# Tv Philips 21" Modelo pt128a/77b sin imagen pero con sonido



## morta (Jul 31, 2013)

Estimados recurro a su iluminación

Apago el tele a la noche normalmente queda en stand by al otro dia lo prendo y solo tengo audio pero no imagen, lo destapo para investigar y no encuentro nada raro, desueldo el transistor del horizontal para revisarlo bu1508dx esta normal repaso las soldaduras del flyback verifico que hay alta tensión en el tubo ok.

Lo único que cambio es que ahora al apagarlo hay un destello en la pantalla pero sigue sin dar imagen pero con el sonido de los canales.

subiendo el screen despliega una linea horizontal en la mitad de la pantalla

El chasis es Anubis s dd de phillips.

Adjunto un video


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 1, 2013)

mal síntoma, no creo que sea el micro se me hace que es un problema en el tubo, con el tester en la escala de 200 medí la tensión de los transistores y fíjate si tiene variaciones y en escala de 2000 el screem y focum si te animas...


----------



## morta (Ago 1, 2013)

ahi vamos mal por que el tester tiene hasta 1000, yo lo estaba buscando por el lado del tda de deflexion  vertical por que en la pata 8 no tengo oscilograma como me marca el manual del chasis,


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 1, 2013)

no eso seria lo de menos porque puede que el barrido este lo que no creo que este es la etapa de las tensiones de Tubo. porque sino tendría un punto blanco en el medio y solo veo que aparece una imagen punto grande cuando lo apagas o sea que el haz puede que este y se allá ido al diablo, o  puede que cuando apagas una pequeña tension valla a los transistores de video pero por el tamaño del punto yo te diría que no hay excitación en ese tubo... faltan las tensiones


----------



## morta (Ago 2, 2013)

te subo una foto del tubo
en el conector que viene desde cerca del flyback tengo 174v en el primero de la izquierda y 0v en los dos restantes con el tv encendido y sin señal de antena.

según el plano tengo 174v donde tendría que tener 160, en la pata 2 del flyback en vez de 95v tengo 120v


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 2, 2013)

> *subiendo el screen despliega una linea horizontal en la mitad de la pantalla*


recién vi el hilo,estas midiendo donde no esta el problema.el problema esta en la etapa vertical,
empezá por verificar las tensiones del ic del vertical y de momento olvidate de revisar el trc y sus tensiones,
en caso de que esten presente la tension del vertical ,reemplaza el ic o prueba re-soldarlo primero

edito :
revisa en el flyback solo la salida de los 25 volt que alimenta la etapa vertical,si tiene una r de bajo valor y esta abierta ,antes de reemplazarla verifica corto en ic vertical y si le llega la señal del jungla al ic


----------



## morta (Ago 9, 2013)

Bueno actualizo las ultimas novedades, cambie el tda 3653b y ahora tengo deflexión vertical ya que veo las lineas del screen pero sigo sin imagen..
Voy a seguir buscando la falla....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 9, 2013)

bajale el brillo para que no se vean las lineas de borrado


----------



## morta (Ago 14, 2013)

ya esta funcionando el resucitado, era el integrado vertical nomas!

cuando dije que había recuperado imagen pero no se veía era que se me paso de conectar el cable de rgb al tubo....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 14, 2013)

viste,el problema era el vertical nomas


----------



## walteran (Oct 24, 2014)

Buenas amigo sabes que tengo el mismo problema con este TV, tengo sonido y todo pero sin imagen, estuve leyendo todo el hilo me podrías decir como comprobar el vertical? y cual es? muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## elgriego (Oct 25, 2014)

Hola walteran,Te paso el manual y una foto del ci de salida vertical,para que te des cuenta de cual es.

Exitos con la reparacion.

El Griego.


----------



## walteran (Oct 26, 2014)

Muchas gracias por responder Griego, una consulta el CI de la imagen no es el del audio?
lo que hice fue cambiar varios capacitores que rodean el TDA9302H y tambien varios capacitores de la fuente.
Ahora la pantalla ilumina pero sin imagen, dejo una imagen.


----------



## elgriego (Oct 26, 2014)

Hola walteran, Si usa ese integrado que describis,Tda 9302h,No es un chasis anubis! ,como el que subi,Si sos tan amable postea el modelo del tv,o el numero de chasis.

Pd, El Tda 3653b, Era la salida vertical de los philips ,como el que se describe al principio del post,si miras el diagrama ,te vas a dar cuenta.

Saludos.


----------



## walteran (Oct 26, 2014)

Gracias Griego, el TV es un Tv Philips 20pt324b/77B y el diagrama aparentemente es este:


----------



## elgriego (Oct 26, 2014)

Hola walteran,Controla que en la pata 6 del tda 9302h tengas .con respecto a chasis,por ej la carcasa del sintonizador,+ 13v y en la pata 4 -13v.

Fijate eso y vemos como seguimos.

Saludos.


----------



## walteran (Oct 26, 2014)

Buenisimo Gracias Griego realice las mediciones en el TDA9302H y son estas:
Pata1 : 0V
Pata2:12V
Pata3:-11V
Pata4:entre -11 y -13V
Pata5:0V
Pata6:entre 13 a  14V
Pata7:0 a 1V

Tambien te dejo unas mediciones que tengo que por ahi orientan mas. La primera es del Flayback y la segunda de la placa que va al tubo.


----------



## elgriego (Oct 26, 2014)

Hola,tanto oscila el voltage De alimentacion del ci?,En Teoria deberia funcionar,Pero!.

Por lo que se ve en la foto,falta video,vos tocaste el pote de screen del flyback, o arranco asi?

Pd  A La salida del diodo 6409 que viene de la pata 7 del flyback,que voltage tenes?

Saludos.


----------



## walteran (Oct 26, 2014)

Si arranco asi, si yo le regulo el screen va aumentando el brillo y llega un punto en donde el TV se apaga.
A la salida del diodo 6409 hay 152V


----------



## sergiot (Oct 27, 2014)

No veo las imágenes!!


----------



## walteran (Oct 27, 2014)

Gracias por responder, dejo el link de las imagenes:

http://k32.kn3.net/13643AF69.jpg

http://k31.kn3.net/2AB148D95.jpg

http://k31.kn3.net/4FB599B6F.jpg


----------

